# "Religious" Police



## aykalam

A student was killed in Suez after he was attacked by three religious men because he was walking with his fiancée.

The student passed away in Ismailia University Hospital, the state newspaper Al-Akhbar reported Monday.

The incident comes amid increasing reports of attacks against individuals by some religious men. Last week two middle-aged men were killed by “bearded people” because they work for a musical group.

Some commentators argue that these attacks are driven by people who thought that the victory of the Muslim Brotherhood’s candidate Mohamed Morsy is a chance to adopt strict interpretations of Sharia.

On Sunday, some human rights organizations, political parties and public figures called on Morsy to take urgent measures against violence toward women, calling on him to safeguard their dignity and the security of the society as a whole.

Al-Akhbar said that victim, a 20-year-old engineering student, was walking with his fiancée and cousin towards the minibus stop in the Arbaeen neighborhood, when three bearded men wearing white Galabeyas and riding on a motorcycle stopped him. The victim did now know the men, according to his father.

They asked him about the girl accompanying him. When he told him that she is his fiancée, they told him not to walk with her because that is "haram, and it is an abomination” for him to go out with her. He then shouted in their faces and told them that he is free to do what he wants and it is none of their business.

One of the three men then stabbed him in the groin with a knife and they ran away with their motorcycle.

His father suffered a nervous breakdown after he heard about his son’s death, according to the paper.

The Facebook page “Promotion of Virtue and Prevention of Vice Authority” that adopts the Saudi model for religious police, who search for those violating Sharia, said on Monday that they are responsible for the killing of the student.

They said that the killed student was standing with a woman and they were advising him not to do that. But the student insulted them and they later attacked him with the knife, killing him, according to the statement on the Facebook page.

Suez student killed for 'walking with fiancée' | Egypt Independent


----------



## aykalam

Suez security forces arrested three men, Thursday, suspected of murdering 20-year-old engineering student Ahmed Hussein Eid who was stabbed to death in the Egyptian Suez Canal city, Sunday, while walking down a street with his fiancée .

Egypt's security forces arrest 3 men in Suez stabbing case - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------

